# 2 weeks old, eye opening



## kenbofosho (Nov 26, 2016)

These are all my little babies at 2 weeks old. you can see the rex in the middle just opened his precious little eyes. the little pink guy at the end is the hooded at around one week old. I love how fast they grow. 
I also have 2 little Himalayan i left out of the photos from this litter. The champagne colored rex/standard I did not see coming to me at all! I was sooooo excited to have the color. I love it so much.
I visited them this morning, the rex and his eyes had just opened. The little hooded had one just cracked open too. 
I love watching them develop<3


----------



## B'sMom (Nov 24, 2016)

Look at those babies!! :heart_eyes: I love the champagne/beige ones


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

Baby rats are so cute. <3 Congrats on healthy babies.


----------



## Chandni (Dec 12, 2016)

They are so tiny and sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## Trio of Trouble (Sep 22, 2016)

Aww, so precious! They are totally at the peak of cuteness!


----------

